
Nudity detection with JavaScript and HTMLCanvas - ozzzy
http://www.patrick-wied.at/static/nudejs/
======
uptown
Previous HN discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1926752>

------
Nicolas___
On your GitHub readme, the link to the paper is broken :
<http://www.math.admu.edu.ph/~raf/pcsc05/proceedings/AI4.pdf>

Is the paper still available online ? Do you have an alternate URL ? Thanks :)

~~~
pa7
This is the paper: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/47871173/An-Algorithm-for-
Nudity-D...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/47871173/An-Algorithm-for-Nudity-
Detection)

~~~
Nicolas___
Thank you !

------
pa7
If anyone is interested in contributing: I'm currently implementing a more
reliable and more complete implementation of nude.js, including a nodejs
module for serverside nudity detection too. I'd appreciate any support ;)

------
anykey
I really can't stand websites that force me to increase the width of my
browser window in order to accomodate their layouts. This website is simply
text, having a fluid layout is not terribly difficult.

------
dullboy
I would gladly crowdsource this task...

